# Sennheiser CX55 vs Klipsch S3 vs Denon AH-C260



## Empirial (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, 

My top priority is clean audio output & tight bass. 

Thankyou.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

none. check these instead:

Head-Direct RE0
Philips SHE9800/97 or 9750
NUForce NE6
Soundmagic PL30


----------



## Empirial (Mar 1, 2011)

@desiibond - Philips SHE9800/97 & Soundmagic PL30 seems gud but unfortunately Head-Direct RE0 & NUForce NE6 is not available in my place. Any more suggestions? My budget is around 3k.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

^Can you order online?

I suggest the Brainwavz M2. You may get it for Rs. 2.7k from Pristine Note, The Voice of Sound!


----------



## Empirial (Mar 8, 2011)

@krow : thanks. Do you've M2?


----------

